
Why don't Google/Facebook/apple setup satellite campuses around San Jose? - sharadov
Rather than being concentrated in Mountain View&#x2F;Menlo Park&#x2F;Cupertino. Would that not help in keeping their costs low and improve the quality of life of their employees ( people are buying in the outer burbs and making hellish commutes).
======
fern12
Isn't this what Google's trying to do in downtown San Jose?

[https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Q8JPbI1GRBRztAAI1i...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Q8JPbI1GRBRztAAI1iT-D8yAl31WmLlp&usp=sharing)

~~~
sharadov
That's a great project and a step in the right direction, but you need the
rest of the companies to follow suit and create smaller satellite campuses in
and around.

------
byebyetech
Why not create satellite campuses in Austin or Denver?

~~~
sharadov
That's a larger question (they'll open sales offices in those areas but keep
core engineering roles in the Bay Area).

------
davelnewton
How would buying real estate in expensive areas keep their costs low?

It might increase QoL for some employees in some ways, but that wouldn't
necessarily improve the quality of the company.

~~~
sharadov
What I am trying to say is why do they keep expanding in areas which are
already expensive ( Cupertino/Mountain View) and not move to cheaper areas
(East San Jose etc). A majority of new home buyers can't afford the areas
where they're located and making long commutes.

